
Ask HN: What are some email pitfalls in big companies? - Arkdy
Hi HN, 
I recently left college to work at the head office of a large conglomerate. I expected email correspondence to be trivial, but it turns out that it&#x27;s an entirely new communications medium with its own set of norms and subtleties.  What are some practical situations and solutions that I may run into?<p>For example, last week Linda emailed reminding me to complete a task that was never assigned to me. Noticing that the probable owner was CC&#x27;d, <i>I decided to wait</i> to see if they&#x27;d take responsibility instead of responding immediately. Sure enough, 4 hours later Jenny replied taking ownership. In this case, <i>not responding to the email</i> seemed to be the solution, but that&#x27;s weirdly counter-intuitive. What else might be like this?<p>Thanks in advance,<p>Ada.
======
badbug
No need to overthink it. Just reply "I don't think this was assigned to me"
and move on

